# Looking for fellow Fly fisherman in Bay County Fl



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello it has been a while since, I have really used my saltwater fly rod. Looking to find paterns to try and where to use them. Meet and have a fishing partner locally or else where.If interested just drop a post or PM or IM I use yahoo messenger.:takephoto


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

They used to have a great flyfishing club over there like we have here in Pensacola, that's a great place to hook up with other flyfishermen. Good Luck.. West bay is awesome for tailing reds and the warm water discharge is great for specks in the winter...you are ina great place to flyfish....I grew up in Port St. Joe, which is on a whole other level..you should have fun!


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Where I live I can look out to westbay and the steam plant.I can also see the old gabling ship that washed up on the beach too.My boat will be ready soon





































I hope I will be able to use my 14 weight custom and custom flies for reds and trout.


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

:bptsI have researched online for any fly fishing groups over here in Bay county but came up with zip.Hell I will start one if there is other members here that are interested in using flyrods for speck,reds,flounder ect.Any takers we can meet right here or I use yahoo messenger and my ID here is my ID everywhere. truklodyte

:toast


----------

